# Need a new gun



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey everyone i'm in the market for a new slug gun.Do to the fact that someone obviously needed mine worse than i did.If you know what i mean.Anyway i had a remington 870 express mag with a rifled barrel that i really liked.But just wanted to get some opinions before i buy my next deer slayer.Thanx in advance and happy huntin.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Smokepole(modern powder not pyrdex) so you don't need to clean as often and gets a better burn or a single shot rifled slugster. Both will give a more accruate shot compared to your pump gun.Just MHO


----------



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

My uncle, his brother, and myself all have a Marlin 512 Slugmaster Bolt Action 12 ga. We shoot sabots w/ a scope and it has proven to be an awesome gun that's unbelievably accurate and consistent. We tried 'em because my uncle's bro worked at marlin and got a deal on one and really liked it. Had it for about 8 years now and I could pull it out of the cabinet and put a bullseye at 100 yards. As BigChessie said, if you're looking for only a slug gun, go w/ something more specialized than a pump. Good luck


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Im with bigcheesie...go with the smoke pole!!!

a good scope, a bi-pod...fun fun fun!!!


That is if your looking for just something to deer hunt with and you have another gun for you use for small game. 

Its tough..there are soooo many options out there now. I would have to go Benilli if i was going with a shotgun.

PR


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have a smokepole for sale as well, pm me if interested


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Don't forget that a muzzleloader will extend your gun-hunting time. You have the early muzzleloader, regular gun, and statewide muzzleloader season to use a smokepole.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

The marlin is a good slug gun for the money if you can find one used, they did stop making them recently. Browning also made a bolt action slug gun at one time. The Ithica deerslayer is also right up there with the bolt action, free floated barrel. Can't go wrong with an 870 with a rifled barrel if you can get good groups. I use a winchester 1300 deer fully rifled with an elite 3-9x40 which has performed well for me. Just finding the right ammo a gun like to eat is key.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanx for all the info guys.I think i'm sold on the smokepole.Now for the bonus question.What one  Thanx Guys


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

newfish said:


> Thanx for all the info guys.I think i'm sold on the smokepole.Now for the bonus question.What one  Thanx Guys


One word, *ENCORE!*. I have been nothing but thrilled with mine. Plus, being able to switch out barrels is good deal is well. The new Thompson Center Prohunter has the blackpowder world salivating, but is very, very pricey ($800.00). 
The T/C Omega and the Knight Disc Extreme have good reputations (Knight has an accuracy guarantee). Another gun is the Savage ML-2, the only widely available muzzleloader safe to shoot smokeless powder in. Some guys on this board have those as well. Someone on this board I believe has a Knight Bighorn for sale.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 2 Knghts and two Savage MZ's. The Savage's shoot smokeless powder, very easy, accurate, simple to maintain, I clean them once or twice a year unlike a MZ shooting Pyrodex, Triple 7 , clean shoot, American Pioneer, etc, that should be cleaned after each shooting session.

The TC's and Knights are nice guns, but I got very tired of always needing to clean them every time I shot them, especially worrying during the season, how often to clean. MZ's do not have the same POI with a dirty barrel as they do with a clean barrel, so you need to hunt with a dirty barrel, that always bothered me. I don't have any of those issue's shooting the modern smokeless powder and the Savage. 

I use the savages during the regular gun season also. My knights and slug guns just sit now and are never used.

The Savage can also shoot the pyrodex, triple 7, etc, in addition to the modern smokeless powder, but it would not be my choice of guns if I were going to shoot those powders, a TC or a Knight would be.

NEVER try and use Modern Smokeless Powder in any other MZ not designed for it's use.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Check out CVA's optima pro line. You can now change barrels and they have them in many different centerfire calibers as well as shotguns. A combo ML and Centerfire can be had for 550-700. A basic ML blue/black for @ 300 with extra barrels being 190-225. I have just the ML in the .50 cal and love it. Killed my biggest deer yet so far with it and only hunt with it as well. Can't shoot modern smokeless thoguh if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Encore all the way!! and a breeze to clean!! And yes it's awesome that you can change out the barrels.
The Knights were good for their time..and honestly I dont know much of what they offer now, but I do know the older ones are not near as easy to deal with and clean as the newer ones.

The encore has ONE plug that is so easy to take out..and whoosh..straight barrel cleaning!! Plus the just feel good up to your shoulder..and by the way..they shoot good too!! haaa

And go with the little drop in powder pellets! their sweet.

PR


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If you are serious about getting a ML read what lundy said then read this article. I know what my next ML will be unless they make a T/C that will handle smokeless powder.http://www.chuckhawks.com/difference_black_powders.htm

Scott


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am amazed by this weapon as you can change barrel, stock many, many configurations. Shoots straight and hard. Encore is the way to go.


----------



## outdoor guy (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got a Thompson Center Omega for sale. .50 cal., 209 primers. Looks brand new. Shoots great.


----------

